# CCD update web link.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Attended the Michigan Beekeepers Association ANR week in East Lansing 3-9 & 3-10-07
Much talk about CCD there. 
Zachery Haung gave us a web site where we can look up the lattest finding on the problem, plus many other things of intrest.
http://www.cyberbee.net/ 

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

ttt
Since this is not a sticky post


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting this website Al. 

Penny


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

NHB Provides Additional $100,000 in Funds for 

Research on Colony Collapse Disorder



Firestone, Colo. â The National Honey Board (NHB) has approved $100,000 in additional funding for research on the phenomena recently termed Colony Collapse Disorder (CCD), bringing NHBâs total funding to date for CCD research to $158,000.

The funding has been awarded to a CCD Working Group composed of university faculty researchers, state regulatory officials, cooperative extension educators and industry representatives. In January, NHB approved an emergency funding request for $13,000 for the group. In addition, NHB approved $45,000 for a CCD research project as part of its 2007 production research funding. 

In late 2006, some beekeepers began reporting large losses in honey bee colonies. Although bee experts have identified several possible causes, a prevailing theory has yet to emerge.

The CCD group and Bee Alert Technology are asking beekeepersâ assistance in reporting instances of honey bee CCD. Beekeepers can assist with this effort by participating in the National Bee Loss Survey at www.beesurvey.com.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

TTT

 Al


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

According to the map of affected areas, on the site you posted Va. isn't supposed to be affected but N.C. is and I live right on the state line.
I am just not seeing bees this year hardly at all. 
There was a bumble bee landed in front of the tiller yesterday and just kept walking until I got to it and still would fly off. I put my hand in front of him and he crawled up on it so I carried him or her, over and put it on a flower on the squash and noticed about an hour later had it was laying about a foot from it dead. :shrug: I am thinking I may have had some gasoline residue on my hand from filling the tiller up in the moring and that may have killed it but it was only on my had a few seconds. 
I just pray my garden does good. It is 5 or 6 times as large as any I have ever had in my life this year.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A poll did by the Michigan Bee keepers and SENBA this spring on winter kill has showen nearly half the honey bees kept by members died due to starvation.
There fore the bee population is down by about half in Michigan by the poll.

No losses by members reported from CCD.

 Al


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Found this in my internet travels...

from Madrid...

http://www.planetark.com/dailynewsstory.cfm/newsid/43163/story.htm

Asian Microscopic pests??


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

Direct link to USDA CCD report in PDF

http://www.ars.usda.gov/is/br/ccd/ccdprogressreport2010.pdf


----------

